# She's in labor!



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok i woke up this morning and my Darbie was asleep i woke her up and she just did not feel like getting up so i fed her in her little stall and called the vet and he said it may be itme for her to have her babies!!! I have never experienced a kidding before so any advice would be helpful I was just out there and there was yellow goop? what does yellow mean :? she will only get up to stretch or grab some hay and water. is this normal :whatgoat:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: umm soon???? yall think*

Sounds like labour to me. They stretch to get the babies in place and (every doe is different) my does tend to start gooping when they are in labour. They will get up and down a lot maybe paw the ground to get a bed ready. Some does stop eating too but none of mine did. Goodluck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: umm soon???? yall think*

Yellow slime or yellow paste?
Is her udder filling?

Slimey(snotlike) usually indicates impending delivery.
I have does who will eat their grain ration but not touch their hay and one who leaves her grain and dives into her hay duering labor.
Get your towels, iodine and coffee ready...sounds like babies could be arriving soon.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: umm soon???? yall think*

AHHH she is in labor!! :leap: gotta go with towels and hands ready


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Will be waiting to hear of babies soon!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Exciting!!!! :leap:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

babies are here one little girl will post again later bye


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwww how exciting!!! I can't wait to see what your girl has and hear about your kidding experience, I hope it goes GREAT!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

cONGRATS we want to hear all about it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Hope all went well...can't wait to meet her!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

congrats on the new baby. How are your other 2 doing?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So do you have does or bucks? we need pictures.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Woohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats! Anxious to hear more.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pictures!!! I still wanna see Rosie & Beauty Boy too!


----------

